# The End of Trad



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Has Harris been locked out?


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing. Harris does not appear on the list...


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Take a look at the list of members starting with "H" and note the icon next to his name.


----------



## malinda (Aug 25, 2002)

Harris wished to change usernames. Because of the extenuating circumstances involved, I thought it reasonable to do allow him to do so. His old username has therefore been locked out, and he has created a new user.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

So Harris has an alter-ego now?

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

He's stalking us!


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by maxnharry_
> 
> He's stalking us!
> 
> ...


Why do I have the feeling this is going to end like John Carpenter's _The Thing_?


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Is it Donegal, by any chance?


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Fascinating... not long after someone made an amusing reference to him being Alan Flusser _incognito_ [}]


----------



## Connemara (Sep 16, 2005)

Donegal? We Irish are just multiplying

-----------------------------
"In summer I sleep under a white ermine cover and in winter, under sable."--Karl Lagerfeld, the one and only.


----------



## Smooth Jazz (Apr 28, 2004)

Extenuating circumstances relating to one's user name on a clothing forum! What could it possibly be?



> quote:_Originally posted by malinda_
> 
> Harris wished to change usernames. Because of the extenuating circumstances involved, I thought it reasonable to do allow him to do so. His old username has therefore been locked out, and he has created a new user.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

Fare thee well, Harris, we hardly knew ye...


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Seriously, one of the reasons I keep coming back to this forum was to read Harris, along with a few other favorite posters. I hope the circumstances were not serious/bad as to cause Harris to change. 

Harris thanks for all of your previous contributions to this board. 

Best of luck to you, and if you don't change you the substance and style of your writing you will be found out. Just remember, if you type on the computer wearing a grosbrain watchband, there is a certain signature which other Trads can detect.

Cheers


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Had no idea that there was some sort of AAAC witness protection program.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

Just start a thread on grosgrain watchbands or why Princeton is a lesser ivy [)] and he'll show himself...


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

Does this mean Trip Bradford will return?

The trad is dead! Long live the trad!

Regards,

Charles

https://bostonhistory.typepad.com


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

He will come back, trust me.

Harris, I am wearing flip/flops with my very old Brooks Brothers sack suit.
And, Duke spanked Princeton in Basketball!!

Nice day

Jimmy


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DukeGrad_
> 
> Gentlemen
> 
> ...


Well thank goodness Jimmy. With all the comings and goings here it's good to know you're still here.
Cheers


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

Thanks mpcsb, am here.
I read quite a lot here, enjoy a great deal of it.
Just keeping a low profile, advoiding the almight "Personality", that is so well displayed here!
To include my own!
LOL

Have nice day my friend


Jimmy


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

I hope the circumstances which lead to his changing had nothing to do with any member of this board. I await the Return of the King (of Trad). Glad to hear DukeGrad is still around with his flip flops.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Maybe he discovered that he really preferred spread collars, darts, pleats, and square toed shoes  Whatever it was, I hope it resolves itself.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Tom Buchanan_
> 
> Maybe he discovered that he really preferred spread collars, darts, pleats, and square toed shoes


_Chisel_ toes, chisel toes. If that is true, he most welcome to come the next time my darted buddies and I get together for lunch. Actually, he is welcome to come anyway.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by shuman_
> 
> Glad to hear DukeGrad is still around with his flip flops.


Speaking of which, this isn't a picture of DukeGrad is it?


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by manton_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but somehow, "Chisel" toe does not sound any better than square-toed to me. Of course, I am biased since I believe that only people named Tom Dempsey or Mark Moseley should wear such shoes.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

A chisel is a very elegant shape. It's in some ways similar to, but nonetheless quite distinct from, a square toe. My point was only that the people you describe in darts and spread collars and pleats would not be caught dead in truly square-toed shoes but wear the chisel religiously.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

AlanC, that is a classic old hippie photo.
Not me, but my style for sure.
I wear Diesels though.
Love that picture.
Maybe Harris did find some spread collar shirts!

Nice day gentlemen

Jimmy


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by manton_
> 
> A chisel is a very elegant shape. It's in some ways similar to, but nonetheless quite distinct from, a square toe. My point was only that the people you describe in darts and spread collars and pleats would not be caught dead in truly square-toed shoes but wear the chisel religiously.


Firstly, congratulations on your 3000th post. Secondly, thanks for the lesson on chisel v. square toe. In truth, I own and occasionally wear spread collars, pleated trousers, and darted jackets, and people still think of me as a rather traditional (small "t") dresser. I think it is a matter of cloth, color, cut, and accessories. Nevertheless, I have no interest in square or chisel shoes -- unless I decide to take up place kicking.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

Check out the EG 606 or 888 lasts. Also, take a look at the Cleverley website. You never know -- you might like them! (Long-shot, I realize.)


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

JCusey has given us some very good examples of the .

This is not the same as a Kenneth Cole square toed monstrosity.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by manton_
> 
> Check out the EG 606 or 888 lasts. Also, take a look at the Cleverley website. You never know -- you might like them! (Long-shot, I realize.)


O.k., I have been enlightened as to chisel toed shoes. The more subtle variety of a chisel toe is not bad at all. Certainly not radical enough for Harris to change his user name over.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by bosthist_
> 
> Does this mean Trip Bradford will return?
> 
> ...


Any one else ever think Harris and Trip Bradford were the same guy? 
See ya'll[8D]


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DownSouth_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## sunnisalafi (Feb 20, 2005)

He just changed his username, right?
He's still on the forum, isn't he?

I'm a little confused as to what exactly's going on.


----------



## Eremos (Apr 29, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by bosthist_
> 
> Does this mean Trip Bradford will return?
> 
> ...


Who was Trip Bradford? Was he for real, and why has he stopped posting? I quite enjoyed his threads...


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by sunnisalafi_
> 
> He just changed his username, right?
> He's still on the forum, isn't he?
> ...


See the new Chauncey poster for a clue:


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by malinda_
> 
> Harris wished to change usernames. Because of the extenuating circumstances involved, I thought it reasonable to do allow him to do so. His old username has therefore been locked out, and he has created a new user.


Here's a theory. "Harris" was reprimanded either at work or at home, with some significant party learning his user ID and discovering just how many posts were under that name.

If "The Shining" were to be re-set in the modern era, Jack Torrance would be spending his time on a forum, not scribling a repetitive phrase.


----------



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by I_Should_Be_Working_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying that all trad and no work makes Harris a punished boy?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Women thrive on novelty and are easy meat for the commerce of fashion. Men prefer old pipes and torn jackets. 
Anthony Burgess


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

For all who think the Trad has ended, I repost the Traducean Creed. Read it, memorize it, and you will feel better knowing the Trad shall return.
*
The Traducean Creed*

We believe in one trad,
the Undarted, the Sack,
clothing of heaven and earth,
of all that is, seen and unseen.

We believe in single breasted suits, with three button rolling to two fronts,
the only true American suit,
eternally begotten of Brooks Brothers,
single vent from single vent, undarted from undarted,
patch pockets from patch pockets,
not bespoken, but made,
of one being with the Andover Shop.
Through whom all things were made.
For us and for our sartorial salvation
the trad came down from Manhattan:
by the power of the holy shears
and became incarnate from a preferably not too expensive cloth,
and was made a suit.
For our sake it was forgotten in the 1960s;
suffered death and was buried.
Two decades later it became stylish again
in accordance with the Preppy Handbook;
then ascended into sartorial heaven
cuffed and flat fronted.
The sack suit will come again in glory to hide the physique of the living and the dead,
and its influence will have no end.

We believe in the button down collar, of oxford cloth, the shirt of life,
which proceeds from the Brethren and the Press.
With the Brethren and the Press it is worshiped and glorified.
The trad has spoken through the Brethren.
We believe in 2 and 7/8 inch striped ties.
We acknowledge one grosgrain ribbon band for the securing of watches.
We look for the resurrection of the trad,
and availability at retailers nationwide. Amen.

I should add that despite what I have written, I remain a tradnostic.

Regards,

Charles

https://bostonhistory.typepad.com


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Badrabbit_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heaven forbid if you said all trad makes one a dull boy.


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Eremos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harris' alter-ego maybe? They bantered back and forth thru their posts quite often....thus a theory.


----------



## kforton (Oct 26, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by bosthist_
> 
> For all who think the Trad has ended, I repost the Traducean Creed. Read it, memorize it, and you will feel better knowing the Trad shall return.
> *
> ...


Oh my God! That is easily the funniest thing I've read on this forum!


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

I doubt the new Chauncey poster is "Harris" because Harris knows all about UVA and Chauncey is asking questions about it.

I would be surprised if "Harris" would go so far afield as to pretend to know nothing about what he knows about to cover up the identity change.

Or, for that matter, carry along a multiple personality dialog with "Trip Bradford".

Trip disappeared just about the same time college and grad school started for those of us students. If he's a chemistry major, he might be too busy to post. 


EDIT: Either way, the thread is misleading. It is not the end of trad. We've learned a ton from Harris. We also learned from LongWing, Patrick, Stanshall (now where did he go??), Brownshoe, Horace, rojo, LPinFla, JMorgan, tom22, and even those younguns among us like me found fellow travelers in Mr. Knightly. There is plenty of trad to go around, and "Harris" will be back, no doubt, as whatever he is. Someone that knowledgable about trad, even if he really is pretending to be unfamiliar with UVA under the Chauncey name (apologies to Chauncey if that's not the case), will not be able to resist chiming in later.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

For what it's worth, did you ever notice that trad spelled backwards is dart? I think I'm beginning to prefer kencpollock's desingation of TNSIL.


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> I doubt the new Chauncey poster is "Harris" because Harris knows all about UVA and Chauncey is asking questions about it.
> 
> ...


Exhibit A 

Chauncey registered as a member two days ago on Jan. 24 so the timing is dead on.

Exhibit B 

He then simply bumped the trad thead by reposting the original Harris intro - with nothing else added. How obvious is that?

Exhibit C 

In addition, his UVA post is most suspect. He asked whether it was Trad as if to incite and steer the discussion in that direction.

My money is on Chauncey. Any takers?


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by EL72_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are good points actually. Though we already had an extensive discussion UVA hence my suspicion. But it does make sense.


----------



## malinda (Aug 25, 2002)

To all:

Harris has asked me to alert you that he intends to leave the forum and will no longer be posting under any username. He has decided to focus more of his time on family and some health concerns. He wishes everyone the very best and will see you at J. Press soon.

He specifically asked me to leave you with these words: "The grass withers and the flower fades, but Trad lives forevermore."


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

That really is too bad...

Best of luck, Harris - if you're out there.



> quote:_Originally posted by malinda_
> 
> To all:
> 
> ...


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Might as well lock this one down, Malinda, and call it a day.

I remember thinking in December, as I read Harris's posts at that time, that he seemed really strained and perhaps very frustrated with his (probably unwelcome) persona on this forum as "Mr. Trad". Him leaving the forum, is, in retrospect, sort of not-surprising, but hopefully he's simply 'got it all out' and wants a rest, rather than leaving for health reasons, or work, or whatever serious 'real-world' things may be pressing down on him.

Whatever the case may be, I suggest AAAC Trads print out stuff from the Trad threads that they like or find helpful, since no-one on this forum is as focused on Trad as Harris is/was, and I expect that the volume of Trad threads and posts will decline.

DD


----------



## EL72 (May 25, 2005)

If I was correct about Chauncey (and it seems I was because both Harris and Chauncey usernames have now been changed to n/a) and violated Harris' desire to remain incognito on the forum, and thus precipitated his departure, I apologize - sorry Harris.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by EL72_
> 
> If I was correct about Chauncey (and it seems I was because both Harris and Chauncey usernames have now been changed to n/a) and violated Harris' desire to remain incognito on the forum, and thus precipitated his departure, I apologize - sorry Harris.


Maybe his wife gave him an ultimatum. Too much computer time coupled with a heavy dose of year end Quicken spending reports, related to the online interests, have been a strain on many a marriage.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Harris-we haven't always agreed on everything but I've enjoyed your insights and share your appreciation of the natural shoulder ivy clothing for which we appear to have adopted the name "trad". Be well and thanks for your contributions to the forum and my learning. 

Bob Edwards


----------



## Smudger (Jun 11, 2005)

To Harris,

Being quite new to this forum, I must thank you, Harris, for the wealth of information and insight you have given to this forum. If circumstances permit, please return as you will be most welcomed.

Bill

Mollydog


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> I doubt the new Chauncey poster is "Harris" because Harris knows all about UVA and Chauncey is asking questions about it.
> 
> ...


Hey Coolidge, 
Your post makes a lot of sense. Thank you, by the way, for mentioning my name. Hope you weren't offended last evening by my posts. In case you didn't see any of them, they were all in response to the "departure of Harris." I ususally stick to beer, but for some crazy reason, (a gal from years ago came over) and we went nuts on about 3 bottles of wine. I sure learned I can't handle red wine in those amounts! Still hurtin.......... I saw a bunch of my posts this morning typed in all CAPS and stuff and was totally embarrassed. I thought Harris got banned or something. I actually had to type an email to Malinda and ask her to delete all my posts! I think she accepted my apology too........Jeez.........Tonto Joe and his firewater. Whew!!!!!!
Hope we hear from Harris in "another voice" or whatever.

All the best,
Joe


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Ave atque vale, Harris.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> I doubt the new Chauncey poster is "Harris" because Harris knows all about UVA and Chauncey is asking questions about it.
> 
> ...


Cheers, Coolidge. Although one of the most venerated trads may be gone for now, others will continue to step forward. And after all, he may have left the board but so long as he never buys a bespoke A&S suit, then he's still carrying the torch. Trad is something that we talk about on the board here, but it's the practice, not the talk that matter. I think I'll wear a BB no. 1 bowtie tonight...

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## gordgekko (Nov 12, 2004)

Good luck Harris! You will be missed.


---------------------
Ceterum censeo Carthaginem esse delendam


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by malinda_
> 
> To all:
> 
> ...


Sad news indeed 

Brian


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

Harris, I will think of you often.

Best wishes, Charles


----------



## DownSouth (Jun 30, 2005)

Harris, 
Your insightful posts will be missed here. 
I attempted to "smoke out" your new identity with some earlier posts but meant no ill will.
Best wishes to you and whatever lies ahead for you and your family.
Godspeed, sir.


----------



## sunnisalafi (Feb 20, 2005)

I find this whole thing very weird and mysterious.....

Harris,
If you're reading this....It is up to *you* to write the definative book on Trad.

Very few are more passionate and knowledgable on the subject.

The "American/Trad" thread is what turned me on to the AAAC forum to begin with....Thanks for all the insight.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Goodbye Harris. You will be missed.

"Never underestimate the depth of a curious mind"
Steve aka StevenRocks


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm going to bronze my Weejuns in tribute. I very much profitted from his knowledge and insight, though I don't quite agree with his assessment of the Barbour shetlands on STP.


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

Wear the pink and green proudly today, gentlemen.

Harris, you will be missed.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

sunnisalafi, in keeping with the Trad, make sure you check out O'Connell's when you are in Buffalo this spring. Got there myself and it's the real deal.

DD


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gentlemen

If this is the case, I am going to miss Harris.
I enjoy his knowledge, very much.
I admire his disdain, to stray from the traditional.
Even a spread collar shirt, was a no/no.
I also enjoyed teasing him.
Things are changing??

Nice day

Jimmy


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by kforton_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Took all of ten minutes to write.

Regards,

Charles

https://bostonhistory.typepad.com


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I bet he'll be back, eventually.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by crs_
> 
> I bet he'll be back, eventually.


I would like to think so, unfortunately the true trads I know are generally men of their word, so I'm not counting on it.

Harris, all best wishes for you and yours.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by mpcsb_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shane! Come back!


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, damn. That really is awful. I am sure he'll be fine though. I'll miss his discussions about clothes, towns on the CT shore, cars, squash, and everything else. He was an inspiration to us all. Someday, maybe I'll randomly be in Princeton, wander into the Dillon gym squash courts, and run into Harris. I sure hope so.

Tonight, I'll be attending a "July in January" themed birthday party with a bunch of prep law students. Madras jacket is making a special appearance out of season and I'll throw on a whale print embelematic and think of a certain Mercedes 115 fan from Jersey.


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by malinda_
> 
> He specifically asked me to leave you with these words: "The grass withers and the flower fades, but Trad lives forevermore."


A Presbyterian Trad 'til the end...

Here's what I don't get though: he (allegedly) changes his name, cites his old post, then when he's found out, completely flees. Surely there was no foreshadowing of a disturbance in the Trad. Should we not suspect foul play? Maybe Tom22 can make sense of it. And Skippy from gopreppy.com.

Harris, we salute you.


----------



## ptolbert (May 12, 2005)

Harris opened my wardrobe to flat front pants with cuffs, grosgrain watch bands, belts and most importantly, A wonderful pair of Aldens. I remember when I proudly wore my blazer, the school repp, grosgrain watch and aldens to class, I was thinking "I wonder what Harris would say?"

Harris- Godspeed! I hope you will monitor our forum and advise us as you see fit, through any means available to you. I wish you and your family well, and perhaps we shall pass eachother by on Nassau once and a while.

Patrick Tolbert
J.A.B. #477


----------



## dartagnan (Apr 26, 2005)

This post by "Chauncey" is pretty haunting: "I understand that UVA remains a traditional school in many ways. Is this true?"


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

Okay. Considering what has transipred regarding Harris's departure and the Horace situation discussed on "the other" site, can someone please tell me the difference between AAAC and SF?

If Harris's departure was for personal reasons, then his privacy is a given. If it had something to do with this site, or moderators, then I feel we all have something to learn, and should therefore know what happened.

If the Horace madness is somehow related, I've become somewhat lost as to what has transpired, with all the whispering of privacy and such. It is a public site. Why post about the situation if you dont want others to inquire?

We all come here because we enjoy AAAC rather than other sites. If that individuality is gone, some may choose to go elsewhere...

Who's for GoPreppy.com? [8D]


----------



## malinda (Aug 25, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by shuman_
> 
> If Harris's departure was for personal reasons, then his privacy is a given. If it had something to do with this site, or moderators, then I feel we all have something to learn, and should therefore know what happened.


Harris's departure was for personal reasons. So far as I know, these personal reasons had nothing whatever to do with Andy or me or the site. Out of respect for his privacy, that's all I can say.



> quote:
> If the Horace madness is somehow related, I've become somewhat lost as to what has transpired, with all the whispering of privacy and such. It is a public site. Why post about the situation if you dont want others to inquire?


The situation with Horace is completely unrelated to Harris. I'm sure that he wants you to believe that there is something dark and nefarious abroad, but the fact is that it derives entirely from his belief that trolls should be coddled and encouraged and his inability to interact civilly with Andy and me.

As always, I encourage you to contact me or Andy privately if you wish to discuss this or any other question regarding the moderation of this forum.


----------



## Nantucket Red (Jan 26, 2006)

I, too, am rather baffled by what has happened with Horace. For anyone interested, this is the thread on SF where it is all unfolding:
https://styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=31326&page=15&pp=10

This thread, from its first page, is what brought me to AAAC to try to discover just "what the hell" trad was. Now this thread has devolved into something very strange, but if you follow just the first few pages, I think you will clearly see the difference between SF and AAAC. That said, I enjoy both, and as the implications of trad become increasingly apparent to me, I realize that for me it's a bit like a fish asking about water.

In any case, whatever happened, I can't see any deep, dark conspiracy behind any of it, the whirlwind of innuendo notwithstanding.

-------------------------------------------------
God gave us women; the Devil gave them corsets.
- French proverb


----------



## Chris H (Oct 30, 2004)

Has Horace actually gone? His name still appears on the members list.


----------



## dartagnan (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't see anything wrong with Horace's posts in that thread at SF: besides, they were tongue in cheek.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

And what is with all the innuendo over at SF that Vaclav is Harris? If that is the case, then weird stuff is going on.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Tom Buchanan_
> And what is with all the innuendo over at SF that Vaclav is Harris? If that is the case, then weird stuff is going on.


Not very Tradlike the way, Vaclav speaks.

-- RJman


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But strong in the ways of the Trad he may be.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

There must be some sort of odd mental flavour to Trads: this is the second big posting Trad we've lost in less than a month.

DD


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Doctor Damage_
> 
> There must be some sort of odd mental flavour to Trads: this is the second big posting Trad we've lost in less than a month.
> 
> DD


I fear the sinister influence of the nine-foot tall shape-shifting Lizard People! [:0]

Does the cabal know no bounds?


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

What on earth is going on with Horace? 

I don't remember that Vaclav guy at all - what was that Fund thread all about? 

Edit: I'm not asking about his membership status, I'm asking about when he started acting like that...


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

This whole Vaclav business is a good illustration why I don't care much for StyleForum: thousands of gnomic little back and forth replies of no substance, the compulsive, would-be funny smug one-up-manship...

It's a weird time in the trad. The whole Harris/Chauncey thing, so mysterious...

I had my problems with Harris, but he was, obviously, far and away THE authority on trad in these parts. He's become a permanent part of my style consciousness. When considering a purchase, I often find myself wondering what Harris would think. I don't always let it sway me, but I consider it.

And now this Horace situation, which is just incomprehensible to me. I tried to decipher what happened in that Vaclav thread and got nowhere. It will be another serious blow to the ongoing trad discussion if he goes.

I'm sort of picturing Brooksfan, Coolidge, and the rest of us huddled around an antique hurricane lamp, waiting for the skies to clear.

Let's keep it alive, friends. From my hornrims to my tassel loafers, I pledge myself to the cause.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

By Brownshoe: 
I'm sort of picturing Brooksfan, Coolidge, and the rest of us huddled around an antique hurricane lamp, waiting for the skies to clear.
Let's keep it alive, friends. From my hornrims to my tassel loafers, I pledge myself to the cause.


I'm in. This has gotten a bit strange but I don't think it's the long-term effects of wearing undarted jackets and plain-front pants.


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

Speaking as a Style Forum regular, I would venture to say that most of us don't know what's going on with that Vaclav trad thread either (if you read through it, you will see that I made a completely non sequiter post at one point just because I was getting tired of it). I would say that, for the most part, the Style Forum folks are a good group (just like, for the most part, the AA folks are a good group).


----------



## daltx (Jan 19, 2006)

As a relatively new member to the forum who upon reading the trad discussions have discovered I have some trad in me, I have to say I am disappointed to have lost two wise trads in Horace and Harris. I had learned a lot in a brief time from both of them. I am holding out hope that the new generation of trads that has been discussed here will be able to carry on the flag and maybe one day even I can join them.


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JBZ_
> 
> Speaking as a Style Forum regular, I would venture to say that most of us don't know what's going on with that Vaclav trad thread either (if you read through it, you will see that I made a completely non sequiter post at one point just because I was getting tired of it). I would say that, for the most part, the Style Forum folks are a good group (just like, for the most part, the AA folks are a good group).


I'm sure they are good guys, and I don't want to bash the forum.

There's just a certain...style...to a lot of the postings that wears on my nerves.

PS:

And they are certainly justified in mocking our occasionally risible
"Gentleman, it was but a fortnight agao that I paged through my Pliny the Elder" gush!


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm confused by the Vaclav business also. I've been around here 11 months and don't remember trads being permanently banished. This is Horace's second offense that I know of, so he may now be a goner. I hope not, but it could be. Is Vaclav that Son of Gray, he who shall not be named?


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> And they are certainly justified in mocking our occasionally risible
> "Gentleman, it was but a fortnight agao that I paged through my Pliny the Elder" gush!


And all this talk of trad cars and trad dogs doesn't help much either.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

I read that thread on Style Forum. I wish I knew what the hell was going on.

As far as I'm concerned, trad is not dead, I will talk about as many aspects of it as I would like at any time, and I won't be dissuaded. Short of jazz music--(being a trombonist in a big band), squash (my sport if I am to have one), and the day to day quirks of law school (which is most of life at the moment), clothes, and trad clothes are one of my favorite things to discuss and this seems the place to do it.

As for anyone who is stepping in with these little comments about how we are stupid for talking about a generally non-evolving style instead of sticking with the fashion forward trends, I say perhaps that annoys them, but it's no less annoying then those daily threads "Is this a genuine Brioni" "Is this Brioni fake" "How old is this Brioni," "Borrelli or Zegna?" Borrelli to me is my freshman government professor at Conn Coll. And no one ever has to ask "is this an authentic J. Press?"


February is a grim time of year in New England. Huddling around the oil lamp in our tweed jackets with our beat up Volvos in the drive and our lobster trap coffee tables is not a bad place to be. Aforelong, it will be spring again, cherries, madras, and seersucker will be in bloom, and maybe, one day, with different post-names, Harris and Horace will come back.


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense taken (certainly not on my part, anyway). I think both forums have their fair share of characters. I like actively participating in both. Each has it's own flavor.

FWIW, personally, I don't think Vaclav is he who shall not be named. His posting style is very different. I also don't think his knowledge of English is as bad as he makes out. He seems to write very coherently in English when he wants. Of course, this is all speculation on my part without any proof.

February is a grim time of year in New England. However, we received a bit of a respite this afternoon with weather in the high 40s and some sun. Spring is coming slowly but surely, thank goodness.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

It was so pleasant as I came home this afternoon between stories that I went out to the park and did a pastoral dance a la Bertie Wooster.

The public hurried by with averted glance lest I make eye contact and run amok, but who cares? Soon pitchers and catchers report to spring training, and bored trout will start looking for lunch. [8D]

PS: Oh, yeah, I was wearing an olive herringbone tweed, chinos, a shirt w/ blue alternating stripes (point collar), AE Bradleys, a Mulberrywood square and the Super Cool Skinny Red Knit Tie from Shirtmaven.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> It was so pleasant as I came home this afternoon between stories that I went out to the park and did a pastoral dance a la Bertie Wooster.


Aaahh, yes...I am eagerly awaiting delivery of my newly purchased DVD omnibus collection of "Jeeves & Wooster". Yippee!!!

In happy Trad news, I have managed to produce pdfs of a whole lot of Trad threads from AAAC, however even creative use of Google has not resurrected some of the oldest. There is a lot available, nonetheless, so when I get my a** in gear and figure out where/how to have them file hosted (savefile.com?), then we will have a lot of Trad reading material (and good reference documents for new Trads).

DD

PS: I've been reading through much of it this afternoon, and have been delighted to see Harris and Horace's 'voices' and viewpoints change over time. Interestingly, there have been major, significant contributions made by many AAAC members who seem to have left the forum months ago.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Thatcher_
> 
> "...with different post-names, Harris and Horace will come back."
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board Thatcher. Reading your posts over on the A & S thread reveals that you do know a thing or two about trad.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Thatcher_
> 
> "...with different post-names, Harris and Horace will come back."
> 
> ...


Cheers to you.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Thatcher_
> 
> "...with different post-names, Harris and Horace will come back."
> 
> ...


Welcome Thatcher! Do you by chance love Alden 984's and 986's? Even say, alternate them on the weekends? Do you also like Eljo's? I think I am "on to something here." Maybe not.


----------



## shuman (Dec 12, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> I read that thread on Style Forum. I wish I knew what the hell was going on.
> 
> ...


Well put. I hope to be included in the fold soon. Trad will live on!


----------



## Brownshoe (Mar 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Thatcher_
> 
> "...with different post-names, Harris and Horace will come back."
> 
> ...


Hmmmm.

Veddy interesting.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by daltx_
> 
> ...I am disappointed to have lost two wise trads in Horace and Harris. I had learned a lot in a brief time from both of them. I am holding out hope that the new generation of trads that has been discussed here will be able to carry on the flag and maybe one day even I can join them.


Agreed. Reading those two made me feel like a Born Again Trad (albeit one with considerable Brit influence).

Trad Shall Never Die.


----------

